

I need your advice on a service that my team is working on - melita

Check sillytrader.com and please tell us what you think. It is a service enabling easy deals between freelance designers (who want to earn some extra money) and buyers (interested in particular service).
======
tylermac1
Just a small suggestion. Change "Why to join SillyTrader?" to just "Why join
SillyTrader?". It's better english.

~~~
melita
Thank you for that! We're going to change the name anyways ... :)

